# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  American Toad Lifespan?

## Logan

What is the normal lifespan of a wild caught, healthy, female american toad in captivity? (And it lives in a ten gallon)

----------


## Mitchell

I would guess about 5-10 maybe if you're lucky 15 years.

----------


## Logan

Hm. I read one place that the record was 36 years for an American Toad.

----------


## Mitchell

Yeah that's one time. But like i said generally they live 5-10 years in captivity and in the wild. And 5-10 years is still a long time!

----------


## Logan

That kinda stinks... I treat my toad like it's my best friend!  :Flogging a Dead Horse:

----------


## Mitchell

It does. And i do too!! lol

----------


## Crystal

Significantly shorter life expectancy in the wild, but I think that data is skewed cuz lots get eaten as tadpoles.  Or run over as toadlets.  But it depends where they are.  Banjo was hopping along the sidewalk which I considered risky toad behavior.  

I know that in her tank or out on supervised hops, that I've cut out cars, lawnmowers, pesticides and natural predators.  Her biggest threat is me.  I'm kinda dangerous, but not giving up on the idea of a 40yr lifespan.

----------


## Logan

Did you say you take your toad out for walks? Thats weird cause I take my toad out in my backyard where she catches boxelders and pillbugs. One time I took her out and she refused to leave me, she would not budge!

----------


## Crystal

> Did you say you take your toad out for walks? Thats weird cause I take my toad out in my backyard where she catches boxelders and pillbugs. One time I took her out and she refused to leave me, she would not budge!


When I 1st found her i was battling myself over whether to let her go and find a place to hibernate, or hang onto her.  Took her out and we sat in backyard.  I held her up to an ant and she ate it, but when i placed her on the ground, she just sat.  If she'd run off, I may have made a different decision, but I tried 3 different days and she just sat, looking sooo tiny and vulnerable.  

When the snow melted, we went out for hops and she didn't eat anything but stretched her little legs and tried to burrow.  She has a large tank but it was nice to let her run around.  She took a massive poo after the 1st romp.   :Smile:   I took her out the other evening but the grass hadn't been cut in a while so it made me too nervous.  They finally cut it yesterday but it's hot and I'm about to go rescue this dude's toad that he can't care for anymore.

----------

